# Charbroiled Swordfish with Citrus Salsa



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 5 oz swordfish steaks
1 ruby red grapefruit peeled
2 oranges peeled and sectioned
2 limes peeled and sectioned
1 cup each of red, green, orange and yellow bell pepper
1 medium red onion chopped fine
1 tblsp chopped cilantro
1 tblsp chopped fresh mint
1 oz tequila
1 tblsp corn oil
dash of salt
dash black pepper

Prepare the salsa.....

Mix all ingredients except the sword fish, corn oil, salt and pepper and let marinate for a few hours.

Grill the sword fish........

Grill the sword fish. season with salt and pepper to taste. Brush with corn oil and grill. 

Serve....

Spoon salsa over the sword fish. garnish with mint sprigs. Serve with fresh asparagus and baby carrots.


----------

